# how gutted would you be if:



## Tir

*Scratch repaired at body shop - now got impact damage*

Dropped key on door sill. Tried to t-cut out scratch and went down to primer. Got it fixed at accident repair centre. They did brilliant job. Upon collecting it I noticed powder on the front bumper by the passenger side headlight washer cutout.

I pointed this out. They removed powder but there were scratches underneath. They agreed to fix the problem. Booked in for one week later.

Two days later ( before scratches fixed) I noticed river of water from engine bay when using screen washer. Took it to skoda. They said headlight washer passenger side was not popping out. Booked it for 10 days later. Assumed it would be under warranty

Took car to body shop and they fixed scratches

Then took car back to skoda. They said headlight washer pump had been damaged due to impact

Body shop agreed to replace pump as good will gesture. Before I took it back I noticed panel lignment issues. Asked body shop to fix this as well

They replaced pump but did not fix alignment issues.

They say there is nothing more they can do. I'm ****ed off


----------



## pantypoos

If the accident repair centre damaged you car while in their car they have to completely fix it. A call to trading standards may help convince them.


----------



## iansoutham

pantypoos said:


> If the accident repair centre damaged you car while in their car they have to completely fix it. A call to trading standards may help convince them.


The problem there is proof. Can it be proven that the repairer damaged the car?


----------



## Tir

*bodge - manager or the staff*

if you take your car to a reputable body repair centre like shorade in cannock - and they damage it - dont actually admit it - but begrudgingly agree to fix it - but bodge the repair by glueing things that should be bolted -

would the manager have told the staff to do that or would the employees bodge it on their own initiative?


----------



## pez

It's probably the guys on the shop floor doing a quick repair and the manager telling them to do it as cheap as possible wouldn't expect it from said garage. I would definitely speak to the manager about it as that isn't acceptable. having worked with many garages (well supplied parts for them anyway) around Cannock I can recommend some others garages if you want for the future


----------



## Tir

thanks pez

what happened is washer valve was ruptured due to impact. they said they would fit a new one - which they did but i wasn't happy with how the cover was aligned

took it somewhere else to investigate and it turns out the valve had been glued to tbe bumper with some sort or black resin

the manager said he didn't know but it just seems unlikely that the guys in the workshop would do something like that off their own bat


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Tir said:


> thanks pez
> 
> what happened is washer valve was ruptured due to impact. they said they would fit a new one - which they did but i wasn't happy with how the cover was aligned
> 
> took it somewhere else to investigate and it turns out the valve had been glued to tbe bumper with some sort or black resin
> 
> the manager said he didn't know but it just seems unlikely that the guys in the workshop would do something like that off their own bat


It's highly possible he's telling the truth - workers trying to 'cover up' for fear of getting the elbow, or at best a warning - jobs being as scarce as they are.......?


----------



## Tir

i would be more inclined to sack them for covering it up


----------



## pez

Glueing it in was probably seen as a quick and easy fix, and as I said it's probably the manager telling the workshop to do it quickly, so the workshop glued it in. I reckon both are at fault. The black resin could be anything but probably either rtv or polyurethane adhesive (tiger seal or similar)


----------



## mikechesterman

This is why you're far better off taking your car to a small, specialist bodyshop and not a large bodyshop. You don't get any "suits". The guys you deal with are the guys who will be doing the work and far more likely to take pride in what they do!


----------



## JCoxy

Yeah happens all the time, Myself and others I work with have to "bodge" something together.

Clearly as you've seen it afterwards it wasn't a successful bodge


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Tir said:


> i would be more inclined to sack them for covering it up


So, you're saying it was the Manager you approached about this? I read it as the workers trying to cover up before he/she learned about the situation.


----------



## Tir

slim_boy_fat said:


> So, you're saying it was the Manager you approached about this? I read it as the workers trying to cover up before he/she learned about the situation.


well i told the manager i had discovered the bodge and he said he was unaware of it and wanted to see the pictures - but that doesn't mean he is telling the truth


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I only said it was a *possibility*, given that you asked if we thought the Staff had bodged it on their own initiative.


----------



## SamD

Can it be bodged (yes) will it be noticible (no) will it save money (yes)
Bodge it.

Reminds me of the time I removed a wing mirror cover and broke all of the clips so I used filler to stick it back on the car &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Cookies

SamD said:


> Can it be bodged (yes) will it be noticible (no) will it save money (yes)
> Bodge it.
> 
> Reminds me of the time I removed a wing mirror cover and broke all of the clips so I used filler to stick it back on the car


Funny, I found a bit of a bodge in the wing mirror of my wee focus. The mirror was vibrating quite a bit while driving. I took the cover off, and there was a considerable amount of hot glue, used to bodge the bolt holes after it was clearly damaged. Got a replacement one for a fiver. Job done lol

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto

Took a 7 series in to a body shop to fix a dent in the roof and spray the bonnet. they broke the windscreen and wanted to claim on my insurance, not their own. We had a good argument and it didnt end well, I had no option but to agree.

Another time I had taken a customers Fiat Coupe in for new discs, to a Fiat garage. The wheels were immaculate. when I picked it up the wheels were scuffed, they had just been allowed to fall on the floor. The service manager came out to the reception and his attitude was tough luck, these things happen, what do you expect.

The garage refused to pay for a wheel refurb, suggesting that it was inevitable that scuffs and marks would happen anyway and that I was being extreme.


----------



## c87reed

I had to change the rear bumper on my ST, meaning that I had to remove the bumper skirt trims. These are held on with tiny metal clips and a real nightmare.

The best bit about a new Ford bumper is that there are no holes pre-drilled to fit the skirt trims and so they need to be marked out and drilled/cut by whoever is fitting. 

I didn't have mine fitted by a garage and only had a couple of parts sprayed, the person in question said that if they were refitting them, he would have just cut all of the tabs off and stuck them onto my bumper with some 3M type of grip adhesive.

It just highlights the need to ask the right questions to see what kind of job you might be getting or paying for.


----------



## Sicskate

C87reed- 

They obviously bought the wrong bumper, as a new bumper from ford would of either had the cut outs already, or had the trims already fitted. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## c87reed

Sicskate said:


> C87reed-
> 
> They obviously bought the wrong bumper, as a new bumper from ford would of either had the cut outs already, or had the trims already fitted.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


You would certainly think so, I have heard similar stories with parking sensor cutouts not being present.

I bought the bumper from Ford directly, it was ordered from my VIN and came ready painted in Ford Spirit Blue by Ford, which is only specific to the ST model.

The original rear bumper on the car from new had also been manipulated by way of a corner literally 'hacked' off to avoid it clashing and being visible where the exhaust is.


----------



## Sicskate

Very odd indeed?!?

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tir

*damage caused by shorade - why deny it?*

whilst collecting my car after repairs done by shorade in cannock I noticed white powder around the headlight washer cover. There were scratches underneath that they couldn't polish out. They said the powder must have got there by a jet washer hose pipe or dirty overalls rubbing against it. They agreed to fix the scratches

three days later I noticed a leak when using the window washers. Took it to skoda who said the headlight washer valve had been ruptured. Shorade were disputing whether they had caused this damage. Is it reasonable for them to have disputed this - would anyone seriously doubt the powder and damage to valve were unrelated?

They did not say there was damage on the car when I took it in - altnough I had washed it myself and told them not to wash it. They said that since they had not been able to wash it then they had not inspected it prior to carrying out the initial repair.

for this reason only they said they would replace the washer valve as a gesture of goodwill - not because they thought they were responsible.

They bodged the repair anyway


----------



## Tir

were they under any legal duty to inform me they had damaged my car?


----------



## JCoxy

This stuff happens all the time, I wouldn't bother trying to take it further, as long as it's fixed to your liking it's all that matters


----------



## Tir

*dealer scratched door sill during service*

whoever serviced the car kicked the door sill when getting in our out. they are quite light and might be polishable but if not would i be able to claim recompense


----------



## Andyblue

Photos would help with answering if it would polish out - I would suspect (and hope) it would - this is one reason why I put some sill scratch guards on wife's last car as she tends to catch the sill getting in..

Did you notice it when you picked the car up and if so, did you mention it / report it to the dealer there and then - if not, could be difficult to get it rectified by them...


----------



## Tir

only noticed it when i washed it 3 days after collecting it

they are not denying it - just saying it's wear and tear


----------



## Andyblue

Tir said:


> only noticed it when i washed it 3 days after collecting it
> 
> they are not denying it - just saying it's wear and tear


Hmm, I'd probably try polishing out by hand initially and see what happens, if no luck, then it might be worth speaking with them and seeing if they can do something ?

Nothing lost really...

Hope it does come out though :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

You've had quite a few stories of bodged jobs and damage done visiting garages and bodyshops. 

The one in February sounds the same as the one earlier this week.


----------



## Brian1612

Kerr said:


> You've had quite a few stories of bodged jobs and damage done visiting garages and bodyshops.
> 
> The one in February sounds the same as the one earlier this week.


You would think after the first occurrence you would learn your lesson... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Tir

Kerr said:


> You've had quite a few stories of bodged jobs and damage done visiting garages and bodyshops.
> 
> The one in February sounds the same as the one earlier this week.


still on my mind


----------



## c87reed

I think it is just one of those things that just comes under wear and tear - even if we take more care ourselves; there is a fine line between wear and tear and damage though. I've done it accidentally myself a fair few times, as have my passengers, and it just happens.


----------



## squiggs

c87reed said:


> I think it is just one of those things that just comes under wear and tear - even if we take more care ourselves; there is a fine line between wear and tear and damage though. I've done it accidentally myself a fair few times, as have my passengers, and it just happens.


You would think some things might be accepted as normal wear & tear wouldn't you ...... ????? ..... but then again if the OP can chase a company and inform his insurance company about a couple of stone chips then maybe we're wrong and normal wear & tear/everyday/unavoidable damage - no matter how minor it maybe - simply doesn't exist any more :lol:
After all - where there's blame there's a claim :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394258


----------



## Turkleton

I would be marching down there demanding they put you in a new car in all honesty


----------



## Tir

*could this repair by Shorade be described as fraudulent*

I have described this company as - 'in my experience' - fraudulent, but dont want to get sued for libel

they said they would replace a broken headlight washer valve but just glued it into position with resin. The damage was caused by them bumping the car in their workshop

https://ibb.co/gBsg6v

The MD later admited it was not up to their usual standard and paid for it to be repaired elsewhere


----------



## SamD

He's accepted responsibility and offered a fix, trying to label them as fraudulent is some what extreme!


----------



## steveo3002

accept the fix and move on- isnt worth the grey hair mate


----------



## dholdi

Tir said:


> The MD later admited it was not up to their usual standard and paid for it to be repaired elsewhere


Unless your not telling us something, how can the above be fraudulent ?????


----------



## sshooie

Life's too short, they messed up, have offered to put right, move on.


----------



## Chris Dyson

Unlikely to be fraudulent, at best a breach of contract assuming you specified 'replacement' not repair or replace. But as the MD accepted responsibility and got it repaired at no cost to you, he has carried out his responsibilities so... move on and be happy!


----------



## Sicskate

Come on pal, you've made a handful of threads about this same issue since February. 

Maybe it's time to move on?? 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Tir said:


> The MD later admited it was not up to their usual standard and paid for it to be repaired elsewhere


Instead of starting a thread saying they've been 'fraudulent', I'd be more inclined to say 'they admitted their mistake, but paid for it to be rectified'

Customer service is a big thing, seems this company admittedly messed up, but they put it right, at their cost!! That, IMHO, says a lot for a company and their customer service!


----------



## Tir

dholdi said:


> Unless your not telling us something, how can the above be fraudulent ?????


the element of deception is that i went back unhappy with the positioning of the washer cover. They had it for half a day. When I collected it it was no better. At no stage did they admit they were battling against the handicap of there being a part of the bumper missing


----------



## steelghost

You might be unhappy with how they conducted themselves overall, and I can see why you might feel that way and be reluctant to give them any more of your custom. But as others have said, they've resolved the issue at their cost - nothing about the whole affair could be legitimately described as "fraudulent" in my view.


----------



## dholdi

Tir said:


> the element of deception is that i went back unhappy with the positioning of the washer cover. They had it for half a day. When I collected it it was no better. At no stage did they admit they were battling against the handicap of there being a part of the bumper missing


So you weren't telling us everything then 
What are you accusing them of, deception or fraudulence ?
I think you need to let it go, especially as it has been resolved.


----------



## enc

lifes too short dude ...


----------



## Tir

*bumper respray with bi-xenon headlight washer cutouts*

hi. I dropped my key on my door sill so took it in to the best bodyshop in the region to fix it (shorade in cannock). Obviously they bumped my car in their workshop breaking the bracket that the headlight washer valve attaches to. I've mentioned the whole insident before here so won't bore you again other than to say the whole experience has been depressing

The problem is after having it fixed elsewhere there is now some paint on the rubber seal that you can see in the gap around the cutout cover. It comes half way through the aperture

Can i ask if anyone has any experience of getting front bumper with the cutouts resprayed.

Is the edge actually painted because I dont see how it can be done without getting overspray on the rubber bit of the assembly - even at the factory

the really depressing thing is that I was telling my family that the car would be damaged by the repair centre the day before it was due to be collected. I just figured that that would definately be the type of thing that would happen to me. My bad luck with cars is off the scale

thanks for any replies


----------



## pez

hi buddy sorry to hear that your car wasn't repaired to the standards you were after, have you got any pictures of the over spray as its hard to get a clear idea of how to tackle this problem. saying that you can use a clay bar to remove over spray for rubber.


----------



## Tir

pez said:


> hi buddy sorry to hear that your car wasn't repaired to the standards you were after, have you got any pictures of the over spray as its hard to get a clear idea of how to tackle this problem. saying that you can use a clay bar to remove over spray for rubber.


The door sill was repaired ok - but they drove it into something putting 20 more times the damage it went in with.

I'm thinking of getting it redone and leaving the edges unsprayed and just leaving as the bumpers unpainted colour. I think thats how it comes out of the factory


----------



## Andyblue

Just contact them and advise them about the overspray on the rubber seal, I'm sure they'll be able to remove the problem and it'll be as good as it was...


----------



## Andyblue

Tir said:


> The door sill was repaired ok - but they drove it into something putting 20 more times the damage it went in with.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting it redone and leaving the edges unsprayed and just leaving as the bumpers unpainted colour. I think thats how it comes out of the factory


Why would you do this ? Why would you not want it as it was prior to the incident ?


----------



## pez

just looking through your history tir and the last ten threads that you have started have been about minor damage to your car and 8 of then about this. while I understand that this car is your pride and joy, you are going to have to except that a car that is used on the road will have small imperfections. not even my jag that sits in the garage 9 out of 12 months is 100% perfect. 
i'm not condoling shorade's actions as there behavior has been quite poor but at some point you are just going to have to except it unfortunately.


----------



## Tir

Andyblue said:


> Why would you do this ? Why would you not want it as it was prior to the incident ?


because I'm not sure the edges of the aperture are sprayed. I dont see how they can be without getting some paint on the seal. I was wondering if someone with a mark 3 pre facelift could tell me what the edges look like


----------



## Tir

pez said:


> just looking through your history tir and the last ten threads that you have started have been about minor damage to your car and 8 of then about this. while I understand that this car is your pride and joy, you are going to have to except that a car that is used on the road will have small imperfections. not even my jag that sits in the garage 9 out of 12 months is 100% perfect.
> i'm not condoling shorade's actions as there behavior has been quite poor but at some point you are just going to have to except it unfortunately.


or sell it - it just ****es me off that I take it in to such a renowned repair centre as Shorade (where only perfect will do - according to their website) with a 2mm keychip and it comes out with impact damage. They replaced the ruptured washer valve but only by bodging it and fixing it in place with black resin

the depressing thing is that I told a few people that it would be damaged before I collected it

Mind you I was depressed before Shoade crashed it so I needed them to damage it like I needed a hole in the head


----------



## Tir

your new car suffered inpact damage in a prestige accident repair centre when you had taken it in for a 2mm keychip on the door sill? 

Thats what happened to me. And the fact I told a few people that it would be damaged before I collected it is really baking my noodle. I just figured that I'm the type of person that type of thing would happen to. God I wish I was the type of person who could take a car to a bodyshop and not have it returned to me with 50 times the damage it went in with. My luck is that bad I would have been surprised if I got it back undamaged

What is the point in giving a toss about waxes and cleaning products if the people you entrust your car to are so careless. 

It didn't help that they agreed to to replace the washer valve but bodged it by glueing it with black resin because they had broke the bracket when crashing it. And there website says "only perfect will do" lol

Shorade in cannock if you are wondering

I wonder if there fraudulent behaviour would be common in the accident repair sector. Would most people bodge it if they thought the could get away with it or are Shorade especially dishonest?

I am now suffering depression due to repetitive thoughts. I keep replaying the moment I dropped the key. Impact damage via dropping a key seems somewhat harsh. I also keep replaying my partner telling me to take it to chips away. I keep replaying the review I left on googlei.e. "I found Shorade to be careless, dishonest and fraudulent". Every minute for the last 8 weeks.

How would you react to the scenario that played out to me. I need to change my thinking to get better

I'm just venting which seems to help a little

thanks


----------



## macca666

No disrespect bud and I won't read all your previous posts but do you post much apart from rants about the poor service from Shorade??

Sounds like you're becoming obsessed which is affecting you I'd just give up with them completely if you feel their service is so poor as it's clearly not good for you


----------



## LeeH

I would seek professional advice, you clearly have a problem. 

Good luck, hope you find the help you need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cossiecol

Thread closed as you have created multiple threads over the past few weeks regarding the same company and I see no reason to create another one....


----------

